# Solved: msmsgs.exe continuously relaunching (why?)



## Autumn_kiss (Nov 28, 2003)

I've done everything to keep msmsgs.exe from running in the background, even removing it from the startup in msconfig. Everything was fine for a couple of weeks or so, but today the msmsgs.exe keeps restarting in the processes.

I shut it down, and within one minute it's running again. Something isn't right, mostly because it's unchecked in startup and shouldn't be running at all.

I ran trojanhunter (trial version), nothing was found. But this program should not be running.

I also did a search for the file on my computer and it found 4 instances/files with msmsgs.exe as the name or in the name, and one of them (in the Prefetch folder) says it was modified today. I didn't modify anything or download anything or run anything.

Any ideas??


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Window Messenger is hooked into Outlook Express and will launch evrerytime you open Outlook Express.

1. Open MSN Messenger and go to Tools >Options and uncheck "Run this program when Windows starts" on the Preferences tab. 
2. In Outlook Express, go to Tools > Options > General tab and uncheck the option to "Automatically log on to Windows Messenger".
3. Also in Outlook Express, go to View > Layout and uncheck the option to display Contacts. The program will open a connection and display a list of all Contacts on line if you do not.
4. Startup Folder. Make sure no entry there for Messenger.
5. Go to Start > Run, and type Msconfig. On the Startup tab , uncheck any option for it. 
6. If you are using NAV 2003, disable Instant Messenger monitoring.


This check list ought to work in dissociating MSN from Outlook Express, so that it'll only start up if you really want it to.


----------



## Autumn_kiss (Nov 28, 2003)

Okay, I'd done that before, but it was back in there.  THANK you. Also, I found a nifty little program called Shoot the Messenger that's helped as well. There's an option to restore msgr in case things don't ask right.

thanks! Msgr is a real pain in the neck!


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

You're Welcome!


----------

